

Tracking down a leak in Ruby's EventMachine - apetresc
http://blog.nelhage.com/2013/03/tracking-an-eventmachine-leak

======
to3m
Previously on HN, only with a '/' at the end of the URL:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5338761>

